# FRAGE: Metro 2033 im Fenstermodus spielen?



## Dominik10 (19. März 2010)

Hallo,
 ich habe eine Frage.

 Kann mann per ini Eingriffe oder ähnliches Metro 2033 im Fenstermodus spielen?

 mfg Dominik


----------



## Exituskiller (21. März 2010)

jo vl.(hab das spiel net) öffne die config mit editor oder so und schau ob da irgendwo was vonn auflösung steht. dann änderst sie in deine beliebige grösse um und schwupp MÜSSTEST dus haben - KA obs funzt bei MW 2 gings


----------



## Nilssont27 (21. März 2010)

du kannst im Spiel "alt" + "enter" drücken dann wächselt es in den Fenstermodus


----------

